
Google's play for the living room starts with Home - bones6
https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/04/googles-play-for-the-living-room-starts-with-home/
======
bones6
Link to the launch page:
[https://madeby.google.com/home/](https://madeby.google.com/home/)

